# Runts?



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

What are your experiences with 'runt' of a litter? The breeder i got Kira from says that for some reason she wasn't thriving and they pulled her away and hand fed her. She's a great looking dog, great disposition - she's 8 months old (was with the breeder the whole time) but she's 22" at the shoulder and only 52 lbs. Her feet are small and her ears are small, but the perfect size for her head, I think. This leads me to believe that she won't get much bigger. Both parents were a little larger than midsize, but not topping the charts. I remember my Max just being so gawky and awkward looking, BIG bat ears, big paws, long snout - he really started to look like a well proportioned shep at around 2 years.
Do you think she's done?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

shilo is 50 pounds, and real lean i think she is the runt too haha


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

oh and shilo is 18 mounths lol


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I think she is gorgeous... But I might be biased..... Love the name! lol


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Copper (Kira) von Buscher pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Here's her info.
Thanks, Kira!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's very pretty and looks well proportioned to me


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She might grow a bit more but she's right where she should be according to the standards! She's a beauty!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She's very pretty. Nice and petite. 

Her one ear looks kinda of red. Might be the light, but when Zeva's ear kinda started to turn red like that, she ended up w/ a Yeast infection. Don't want to scare you, just keep an eye on it and if she starts to build up some wax on the ear. Shaking her head, odor.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow! Good spot! She is on an antibiotic ointment. The breeder had her in a pool last week and she developed an infection. She's good about getting her meds.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I had a female who was 22". She weighed in the upper 50s when mature. May seem small, but she meets the size standard.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva was a beast about taking her ear meds.. it was so not fun.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Very pretty and well proportioned, just petite  She's a looker!!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

As a rule I have always asked for the runt...they seem very intuned to people and make great family pets. When I asked our breeder which one was the runt, she replied that there "were no runts" in her litters! Our Mia is at 70 pounds, Bella is just barely 50.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly is the runt and at 7 1/2 months has overtaken in size a couple of her littermates (not sure of the rest).


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

JudynRich said:


> As a rule I have always asked for the runt...they seem very intuned to people and make great family pets. When I asked our breeder which one was the runt, she replied that there "were no runts" in her litters! Our Mia is at 70 pounds, Bella is just barely 50.


 

can i see a picture of bella  shilo is exactly the same! i have never seen one her size


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, I would love to see a pic too. And thank you everyone for your replies and compliments!


----------

